# Please Pray For My Lab Lacie



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Never got to go on my deer hunt. I had to take my baby girl to the vet and then to the sugarland vetrinary hospital where she was diagonsed as having Leptospirosis. She has been on iv & meds all last night and has until in the morning for her body to react and get her kidney's functioning again or she will not make it! Please prayer for her she is my wife and I's whole life revolv's around Lacie!! You guys watch your labs so you don't have to go thru this. This disease is contracted by drinking water in puddles or holes that a rodent has urinated in. Here are a few pics me and her together in better times which is how I want remember her!


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

commin her way!


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up. 
Prayers for Lacie's recovery.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Aww man, I'm pulling for her amigo. Beautiful pup.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Hope she makes a full recovery. Prayers sent.


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Happened to my dog last year...it was a long scary road...prayers sent!


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Prayers on the way for you and your family.
Good Luck.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

T&P's sent...hang tough man.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

We will say prayers for your friend! I hope she comes through.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Praying for her.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

thoughts and prayers are with you and your fam!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Headed your way, for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Heavenly Father we pray in one accord for Lacie. We think of our pets like our children. Please help Lacie to hang in there and let the meds do their job. She has a family that loves her and is hurting right now. We pray for a speedy recovery and that she will be back in loving arms soon. We pray this in Jesus's holy name. Amen.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Prayers on the way up!!


----------



## txbowman (Oct 9, 2007)

Trapper and Molly, my two dogs are praying for her!!!


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

Reel Time said:


> Heavenly Father we pray in one accord for Lacie. We think of our pets like our children. Please help Lacie to hang in there and let the meds do their job. She has a family that loves her and is hurting right now. We pray for a speedy recovery and that she will be back in loving arms soon. We pray this in Jesus's holy name. Amen.


X 3 ....from me, my two labs pepper n chayse


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Prayers sent from Buzz and mongo, yes they are family+ please keep us up on how she is doing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Myself and my lab Brandy send our thoughts and prayers up too !! And thank you for letting us know HOW a dog gets this.. I never even knew about that.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Prayers from us and our 2.
Please update on progress.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Thankyou reeltime for the prayers and prayers from everyone else! I went and saw her today she didn't look to good. I just don't know what I will do if I loose her! I never knew about this either until yesterday! Type Leptospirosis in dogs and you can learn all about it and how it is contracted.


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

Best of luck been there before. Do not forget A&M as possible consultation.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

timberrattler said:


> Best of luck been there before. Do not forget A&M as possible consultation.


Yes I know thought about it but the doctor siad they will do the same for her as A&M would. I have already spent $3000.00 on her and couldn't afford the road trip and figured they would be way more expensive. Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## troutbuster94 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Prayer*

Prayer sent for Lacie and your fam.


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

I know ever circumstance is different. I had two vets diagnose my chessie w/ cancer and bladder infection when he was urinating blood, and A&M ended up treating him for allergic reaction to rabies shot. When it came to bill they ended up coming off $2,,000 of bill. They have also done this w/ horses we have taken. I know all this is very tough and expensive, just trying to help. Again best of luck.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Prayers for Lacie, please heal her


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Prayers for Lacie!!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I had to hug my lab after reading your post. I hope she pulls out of it and I will pray for her.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*God Bless all of you*

Prayers for each of you and Lucie. God speed.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

My apologies for the spelling, LACIE.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Just curious, was she vaccinated? I know that their is a high failure rate in lepto vaccines, and a high reaction rate. A vet told me that Ft. Dodge's Leptomax-4 could be a better option on both fronts. My dog didn't react, but I obviously don't know if it will work...


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thoughts and Prayers I hate hearing stuff like this my Lab is my best Friend


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Done!


----------



## BullDawg1122 (Sep 29, 2006)

I lost a bulldog puppy 4 months old, about 2 years ago. You talk about a horrible death and bawling like a baby. Good luck to her !!!!!!


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

good luck-prayers sent


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Prayers sent from me, Deke, and Tessie.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Prayers Sent , from me , "Broom" & "Lilly Monster"


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*prayers sent*

just have some hope she makes out ok ..:clover:


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

*Prayers Sent*

Praying for a good recovery.


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

Prayers going up.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Prayers to your little girl!

May god bless her! Protect her! and Care for her.....


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Prayers for her and y'all!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

The vet is going to give her till this evening before she does the test again to see if her toxin levels have come down. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Come on Lacy ...................................... pull through girl........


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

The vet did her test today, she has a glimer of hope her toxin levels came down from 270 to 137 and the other level was down too! But she is by no means out of the woods these are still extremely high. The real test will be tommorow if her toxin levels go down even further and don't rise then she has a chance. They still don't know if she will have any kidney damage or not. I want to thank everybody for there prayers and thoughts, but please keep em coming she has tough fight for the next few days!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

TxDuSlayer said:


> The vet did her test today, she has a glimer of hope her toxin levels came down from 270 to 137 and the other level was down too! But she is by no means out of the woods these are still extremely high. The real test will be tommorow if her toxin levels go down even further and don't rise then she has a chance. They still don't know if she will have any kidney damage or not. I want to thank everybody for there prayers and thoughts, but please keep em coming she has tough fight for the next few days!


Will the vet let you spend any time with her or does he have her sedated?
Sometimes the bond you have formed with her will give her more will to live. 
I would be right there by her side any chance I had. I'm still praying for her real hard.
RT


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Sending one up for Lacie right now!!!! Sounds like a tough girl!!!!


----------



## wierzt (Dec 29, 2009)

Our chocolate labs mean everything to us too, hope your girl pulls through


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Still sending them up.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## sportd (Oct 9, 2009)

Been in the same situation with my lab. Hang in there brother she seems to be a fighter and go to her if at all possible, I truly believe it helps.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

So sorry to hear about this. My Golden MH Remy died from the Lepto vaccine about a year ago. The vacine caused an auto-immune reaction that shut down all his organs 4 days after the shot. The vet tells me his bodies reaction was similar to an extreme lepto case. I'd be very cautious of that vaccine as many in the dog world that I have discussed this with have told me the vaccine is often more dangerous than the disease it's trying to prevent. Fort Dodge vaccine for mine...

Sounds like today was a good day. Hopefully tomorrow will continue to se improvement.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Update-Last night the vet called and said we could come see Lacie and to bring some of her food to see if she would eat! When she came into the room I was shocked she came in all excited came up and gave both my wife & I lots of kisses, we hugged & loved on her! Until she found that we had brought one of her favorite balls she picked it up & threw it at me, so we did one small little retrive in the room she was so happy!!! We got her to eat a little and drink some water. With lots of love from mom & dad she fell asleep in my arms until the they had to take her back. The vet called this morning and said that her bu level had risen from 137 to 167 which could be from the food, but her creatin had went down some more. The main thing is her kidneys have got to start working again! Please just keep your fingers crossed that she will be okay. We are going to see her this afternoon.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Prayers sent. Come on girl.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Excellent news. Come on Lacie you can do it girl! Hang in there. Prayers still going
up.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

come on lacie lots of ducks to fetch


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

More prayers sent for Lacie. Come on girl you can do it.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Gap said:


> So sorry to hear about this. My Golden MH Remy died from the Lepto vaccine about a year ago. The vacine caused an auto-immune reaction that shut down all his organs 4 days after the shot. The vet tells me his bodies reaction was similar to an extreme lepto case. I'd be very cautious of that vaccine as many in the dog world that I have discussed this with have told me the vaccine is often more dangerous than the disease it's trying to prevent. Fort Dodge vaccine for mine...
> 
> Sounds like today was a good day. Hopefully tomorrow will continue to se improvement.


It was the Ft. Dodge vaccine?


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Lacie is a very lucky girl to have such wonderful parents. still praying for a full recovery.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

So sorry for you. Hope she pulls through! prayers sent.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Great news TDS!!! I'm sure she was very happy to see you!!! Still prayin' for your little girl!!!


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

TDS, glad to hear your lab is going to be okay. We just lost one of our mini Dachshunds a couple of hours ago and it is a sad day in our house.


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

wishing you and Lacie all the best. Take one of her favorite toys with your smell on it, next time you visit.

I'm sure your vet is doing everything, but if you need the best, consider.

http://www.gcvs.com/

My wife is the best vet. I know, but even sometimes the best need a another idea or two.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Fubar said:


> wishing you and Lacie all the best. Take one of her favorite toys with your smell on it, next time you visit.
> 
> I'm sure your vet is doing everything, but if you need the best, consider.
> 
> ...


I know many people that have gone there, they are good.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've been to Gulf Coast with several dogs over the years: if it comes to that, they're certainly as good as they get...


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Prayer for Lacie*

I had my wife read your prayer request for Lacie . She
was so touched as like many others, we too , have one
of God's creatures (Duchess our Sheltie).

My wife I both prayed to our Heavenly Father In Lord
Jesus Christ name that Lacie be restored . Also for
your family comfort.

My wife and I both believe that Duchess will eventually
be with us in Heaven. Amen


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Prayers up.


----------



## Gun&Bow (Aug 12, 2005)

Prayers going out for Lacie, come on girl you can do it!! She is very lucky to have you guys. Please keep us posted.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Update-Lacie was discharged form the hospital this moring her bu level was lower and she was taken to Stafford Oaks her normal vet, where she will have to stay another week depending on how she does. The real test is now she is off her iv's and to see if her bu levels do not increase then thats good, if they increase then thats very bad! One of the doctors stated that as much fluids as she took in that the same amount came out, so I'am hoping thats a good sign. Lacie is eating & drinking some just not a lot. She seems real upbeat this morning but Lacie just wants to go home!She ran for my wife's car and about drug the vet tech to the ground! I just want to thank everyone for there prayers and thoughts for lacie, it really has meant a lot to me! I can't thank ya'll enough! I'am just hoping she will be okay off the fluids. When I know something I will let ya'll know. just please keep the prayers coming thanks.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Hunter11 said:


> TDS, glad to hear your lab is going to be okay. We just lost one of our mini Dachshunds a couple of hours ago and it is a sad day in our house.


Hunter11, I'am very very sorry for your loss of your dog! Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Update-Lacie was discharged form the hospital this moring her bu level was lower and she was taken to Stafford Oaks her normal vet, where she will have to stay another week depending on how she does. The real test is now she is off her iv's and to see if her bu levels do not increase then thats good, if they increase then thats very bad! One of the doctors stated that as much fluids as she took in that the same amount came out, so I'am hoping thats a good sign. Lacie is eating & drinking some just not a lot. She seems real upbeat this morning but Lacie just wants to go home!She ran for my wife's car and about drug the vet tech to the ground! I just want to thank everyone for there prayers and thoughts for lacie, it really has meant a lot to me! I can't thank ya'll enough! I'am just hoping she will be okay off the fluids. When I know something I will let ya'll know. just please keep the prayers coming thanks.


Thanks for the great update and a little green to you to help with the vet.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Shawn, your latest update sounds very promising. Of course, we're all still pulling for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

GREAT NEWS!!!!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Shawn hey I just saw this thread for the first time. Ill be praying for Lacie. Pete will be praying for his buddy too. My wife's aunt has 4 labs, 2 of which have this same condition. It was real bad and they were real worried when they were first diagnosed but it has been about 2 yrs since they were first diagnosed. They get sore every once in awhile and occasionally have flair ups but for the most part it hasnt been much of a hindrance for them. Either way I hope Lacie stays on top of it!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

I found an article on this disease and would like to post here on 2cool for others to learn about. If I emailed it to one of ya'll could you post it for me I don't know how to do this. Thanks


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Great news! I hope and will continue to pray that Lacie keeps improving. I'm sure the next few days are crucial.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'll try this...posting for Shawn.

*Leptospirosis In Your Dog*
*How Dogs Catch It ,How We Cure It,.How We Prevent It*








*Ron Hines DVM PhD*
*What Causes Leptospirosis?*
*Leptospirosis is a disease that affects many kinds of animals besides dogs. It occurs throughout the World. *
*The organism that causes leptospirosis belongs in a group of spiral organisms called spirochetes. They are similar to ordinary bacteria in many ways. However, they move and wriggle about in a spinning motion using their wavy membrane called a flagella. There are many spirochetes in nature, most living free in the environment and doing no harm. But two spirochetes have adapted to cause disease in your pet. They are the Leptospira responsible for leptosporosis and the Borreia that cause Lyme disease. *
*There are a very large number of leptospira. Currently, about 230 of them have been identified. They are divided into serovars or strains, based on the characteristic of their surface proteins. Eight of these are known to cause disease in dogs and cats.
They are: Leptospira icterohaemorrhagiae, L. canicola, L. grippotyphosa, L. pomona, L. bratislava, L. automnalis, L. bataviae, L. hardjo, and L. grippotyphosa . The first four are the most common ones that infect dogs. *
*In the United States, the disease is always present in the environment for your dog to pick up. This is because it is perpetuated in rats, and wildlife, as well as domestic livestock. Veterinarians see more cases in the late summer and fall - probably because that is when pets and wildlife are out and about. More cases also occur after heavy rainfalls. The disease is most common in places around the World with mild or tropical climates. In the United States, it is seen more frequently in states with heavy rainfall. Winter conditions lower the risk because leptospira do not tolerate the freezing and thawing of near-zero temperatures. They are killed rapidly by drying but the persist in standing water, dampness, mud and alkaline conditions. *
*How Would My Dog Catch Leptospirosis ?*
*Most of the infected wild animals and domestic animals that spread leptospirosis do not appear ill. In these animals, the leptospira have taken up residence in their kidneys. The type of infected reservoir animals varies from area to area. In some areas it is raccoons, in others, skunks, in some, rats. When reservoir animals void urine, they contaminate their environment with living leptospira. These carrier wildlife shed leptospira intermittently. Sometimes they shed for months and sometimes for life. *
*Pets can become infected by sniffing this urine. More often, the leptospira are washed by rains into standing water. Then pets wading, swimming or drinking the contaminated water, develop the disease. Although this is the way that leptospira usually pass from animal to animal, they can also enter through a bite wound or through the pets eating infected materials. *
*Because of these dynamics, pets and working breeds that spend time in wooded or swampy areas are more likely to catch leptospirosis. Dogs that spend their lives indoors or in areas that are not contaminated by carrier wildlife are less likely to become infected.*
*Why Do Leptospira Persist In The Kidneys Of Carrier Animals ?*
*Each species of wildlife has serovars (strains) of leptospira that live in relative harmony with it. We call these their "primary reservoirs hosts". *
*Early in infection, these, leptospira are found throughout the carrier animal's body. This includes their liver, spleen, kidneys, eyes and genital tract. As the animal produces antibodies, these spirochetes are cleared from most organs. However, within the kidneys, of carrier species (vectors), these leptospira are hidden from the animal's antibody and continue to live in the microscopic tubes that carry urine out to the bladder (the proximal renal tubules). There, they are protected by a poorly understood membrane-bound protein mechanism. These leptospira and their host animals have learned to live together in harmony. However, when these leptospira find their way into a new animal - such as your dog - the harmonious relationship does not occur. *
*What Happens When My Dog Catches Leptospirosis? *
*Not all dogs that are exposed to leptospirosis become visibly ill. In a 2007 Michigan study, 25% of the unvaccinated healthy adult dogs examined in had antibody to leptospirosis which indicates that they had been previously exposed to leptospirosis without their owners noticing a problem. 
But we do not know if these pet's long-term health remained unaffected. Chronic kidney inflammation (Chronic Interstitial Nephritis, CIN) is a leading cause of kidney failure in dogs, and CIN is often seen as a result of leptospirosis.*
*When leptospirosis does cause sudden disease in dogs, it tends to be most severe in unvaccinated dogs that are younger than 6 months old. These are the pets most likely to suffer life-threatening liver and kidney damage. In these cases, L. grippotyphosa is often responsible. It takes about 4-12 days after exposure for the pet to feel ill.*
*In dogs of any age that become ill, the leptospira spread rapidly through the pet's blood stream, usually causing high fevers, depression and joint pain. Leptospira produce powerful toxins that can attack the liver and kidneys, leading to failure of these organs. Strains of lepto vary in their intensity and in the portions of the body they attack most severely. Some varieties primarily cause liver damage, while others concentrate in the kidneys. In other pets, blood fails to clot normally - leading to bleeding.*
*What Are The Signs I Would See In My Dog?* 
*There are typical symptoms that veterinarians associate with leptospirosis. But because no two cases proceed exactly alike, not all of the typical signs are likely to be present in any one pet. *
*The most common signs are fever and depression. These pets are cold, shivery, and stiff. They may carry their tummies tucked up do to pain. Some drool and vomit and most loose their appetite. Fever causes many dogs to drink excessively.*
*Later in the disease, a few pets will develop eye inflammations (uveitis), nervous system abnormalities or pass red-tinged urine. As the disease progresses, the pet may become dehydrated due to the fever, vomiting and disinterest is drinking. A drop to subnormal body temperature is a very grave sign. A few dogs, particularly juveniles, will die suddenly before many of these signs occur.*
*When the liver has been damaged, the pet's skin may take on a yellowish tinge (jaundice) and show all the symptoms of hepatitis. When the kidneys have been severely damaged, the pet may show the signs of uremia. These organ changes can be temporary - or permanent.*
*How Would My Veterinarian Diagnose Leptospirosis In My Dog ?*
*The symptoms that I discussed above, along with a history of your dog being exposed to places were leptospirosis lurks, might make your vet suspect this disease. Leptospirosis sometimes occurs in outbreaks, and your veterinarian may be aware that it is presently occurring in your community. If your veterinarian zeros in on leptospirosis on the first examination, you are very fortunate. Because symptoms vary so much between pets and because most veterinarians only see a few cases from time to time, it is common to miss the diagnosis on the first examination. *
*To make the diagnosis - or rule it out - your veterinarian will order blood tests (CBC & Chemistry). One of the typical signs found in blood tests as leptospirosis progresses, is an elevation in the number of white blood cells in the pet's blood. The cells that tend to go up in leptospirosis are the neutrophils. However, very early in infection, white blood cell numbers can be lower than normal. There are often other chemical abnormalities that suggest leptospirosis - changes in liver enzymes, blood clotting (thrombocytes) and kidney health values (BUN/creatinine). Evidence of damage to the pet's kidney's would also be reflected in abnormal urine analysis results. *
*There are a very large number of diseases of dogs that can give test results identical to that seen in cases of leptospirosis. These include ehrlichiosis, babesiosis, autoimmune disease, infectious canine hepatitis, canine herpes virus, canine brucellosis and certain poisonings. Because of this, your veterinarian may place your pet on antibiotics while another test is run. This is the leptospirosis PCR test. This test is extremely sensitive in finding the presence of leptospira in your **pet's body. After the first ten days of infection, antibodies against leptospirosis can be detected in your pet's blood if it has encountered leptospira. However, antibody detections is not as valuable as a positive PCR test in dealing with leptospirosis. The antibody test can be positive in pets due to previous vaccinations or a prior exposure to lepto that has nothing to do with your pet's current health problem. Occasionally the diagnosis can be made by seeing leptospira microscopically in the pet's urine.* 
*Is There A Danger I Could Catch It? *
*Yes, if the organism gets into your body, you can also become ill. You could experience any of the same symptoms I have described in you pet. The most common ways people contract leptospirosis is from primary or secondary exposure to infected dog or rat urine. *
*Because urine is the most common spreader of leptospirosis, it is very important that you take hygienic steps not to expose yourself to your pet's urine. Because recovered pets can shed lepto in their urine for months, you need to continue to observe strict hygiene even after your pet has recovered. *
*Here are some things you should do to minimize your risk: Have only one, healthy, family member care for the dog. Confine your pet to an easily-sanitized area of your house. Prevent exposure of other pets. Wear protective latex gloves whenever cleaning up after your dog. Take your dog out on a leash frequently to urinate. Only allow the pet to urinate on dry concrete surface that can be easily sanitized with bleach. When you are potentially exposed to any secretions or waste from your pet, disinfect your hands liberally with an iodine-based disinfectant. Doing these things will considerably lower your risk but not eliminate it entirely. Should you feel ill, you need to inform your physician about your ill pet.* 
*How Will My Veterinarian Treat Leptospirosis In My Pet?*
*The treatment of leptospirosis is much easier than the diagnosis. Fortunately, many common antibiotics kill leptospira. Antibiotic resistance is not a problem in leptospirosis so ordinary penicillin, tetracycline and erythromycin all work well. Most veterinarians keep infected pets on one of the tetracycline-class antibiotics for an extended period after recovery to try to prevent a carrier state from developing.*
*Sick pets require intense supportive care to get them through the early severe stage of the disease. Dogs with stomach involvement need anti-emetic medications to lessen vomiting. Dogs that vomit need intravenous fluids to stem dehydration and correct blood acid/base balance. Rigorous fluid therapy also helps flush out the pet's kidneys and, hopefully, protect them from permanent damage. When the pet's kidneys have shut down and toxins are accumulating in its blood, hemodialysis has even been used. *
*Many pets make a full recovery. A few go on to suffer chronic renal failure or develop chronic active hepatitis - neither of which is curable. *
*If My Dog Recovered From Leptospirosis, Can He Catch Lepto Again?*
*Yes it could. But since it is very uncommon for dogs to develop leptospirosis twice, we have little data to go on. We know from experimental data that your dog will remain immune to the specific strain of leptospira that infected it for as long as protective antibodies linger in its body. How long, differs from dog to dog. But it will remain susceptible to other strains of leptospirosis when they are present in its environment. Vaccines that are now in use protect against multiple strains of leptospira. If your dog' life style continues to expose it to sources of leptospirosis, it should continue to receive this vaccination periodically. *
*How Can I Prevent My Pets From Catching Leptospirosis?*
*Limiting your pet's access to contaminated water is the best way to avoid leptospirosis. Feeding pets and wild critters outside your home attracts rodents and possible wildlife-carriers and should be avoided. *
*Vaccination:*
*Your other option is to have your pet vaccinated. The American Animal Hospital Association (AAHA) considers leptospirosis vaccine a "non-core" vaccine for dogs. That is, they do not recommend pets receive it unless there is a good chance they will be exposed to leptospirosis. The main reason for this is that veterinarians see more vaccination reactions following the administration of vaccines containing leptospirosis than any other vaccines. These reactions range from the minor inconveniences of pain at injection site, facial swelling and hives to a fatal anaphylactic reaction. Which pet will experience them cannot be predicted. *
*The immunity that leptospirosis vaccinations give is short lasting - perhaps a year, perhaps less in some dogs. Occasionally, the vaccine does not protect at all. Vaccine manufacturers have known the drawbacks of their leptospirosis vaccines for years.
However, in 2004, The Ft. Dodge division of Wyeth Pharmaceuticals came out with a multi-strain leptospirosis vaccine produced from leptospira sub-units (LeptoVax 4) . Researches have long suspected that the cellular debris and other extraneous material that found its way into leptospirosis vaccines might account for the frequency of vaccine reactions. The sub-unit technology allows only the leptospira proteins necessary for your pet's immunity to be injected. **Hopefully, this is a safer product than the old lepto vaccines. No vaccination is without risk.*
*So you and your veterinarian must decide if your pet's risk of catching leptospirosis justifies yearly vaccination. In making that decision you must ask if your pet frequents areas that may harbor leptospirosis. You must also know if leptospirosis is occurring frequently in your community. 
You must also consider if your pet, or its siblings, have had previous vaccination reactions. Reactions also seem to occur more frequently in smaller breeds than larger ones.

If you decide to have the vaccine administered, I suggest you have it given as an independent injection, and not in a combination vaccine. I suggest that the first vaccination be at 14-16 weeks of age. It can be given as early as 12 weeks of age, but I seen no need for this unless the pup's exposure risk is high. I also suggest it be given during a week when no other vaccinations are give. Some high-risk work breeds receive leptospirosis vaccination more frequently than once a year. Obtaining a blood sample and checking the dog for protective levels of antibody is a safer option. *
*Vaccination does not always prevent infection - but it tends to make the disease mild, if infection occurs. There is the potential for vaccinated dogs that do become infected to become long-term carriers of leptospirosis. Some long-term carriers have a more frequent incidence of reproductive failure and stillbirths.*​
*Terms Of Use*​
*Consult With Dr. Hines*
*More Articles*
*Home*
*Page Links*​


----------



## Maverick (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers sent to that pretty lady


----------



## BigBubbas (Jun 16, 2007)

I am truly sorry to hear about your baby. I just recently went through a unidentified bite and watch my pup go down pretty hard. the concerning thing here is how do we, as owners, prevent this disease your baby has? As hunters we are constantly putting our dogs in situations that increase their potential to contract this disease. Has the vet given any reasonable advice to prevent other than keeping them home. I feel wholeheartedly for you and really wish the best of luck. Our prayers are with you!


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Glad she looks to be heading in the right direction. Still sending them up, please continue the updates.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Update-I just took Lacie back to the hospital to be put in ICU she can't be by herself and is still on IV & meds and she has developed anemic blood condition now & has to have a transfussion tonight! Her bu & creatin levels are coming down but now this anemic condition has developed. She is refusing to eat but I hand fed her tonight so she got something in her belly. It seems like another blow to me and all of this very costly. I just wish my baby could come home for one night. Once again a continued thanks to all of you for your support and prayers, this means a lot to me. Thanks to Goags for posting that article for me. Maybe tommorow will be a better day.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Still praying.

That was a great article. Our vet tech always ask us about giving it to our dogs, but they are prissy inside dogs, so we opt out. 

That article was very educational. Every big dog owner needs to read that good.

Come on girl, we need you well!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like it might have been too early for her to leave the hospital. I pray for her everyday and I will continue to do so. Keep letting her know how much you love her. I truly believe that your presence is helping her hang in there. God bless you.


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

Prayers sent, my friend...I know what you're going through all too well...


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

prayers sent for her to continue her recovery.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Update-Well just left the hospital Lacie has one more night on iv fluids. The big test will be Wednesday if her creatin level is still high then that means she will have kidney failure and instead of years it will be months for her to live! She is still fighting and the vets haven't gave up on here yet. I know it broke her heart tonight when she couldn't come home. I'am still praying and hoping she will make.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Update-Well just left the hospital Lacie has one more night on iv fluids. The big test will be Wednesday if her creatin level is still high then that means she will have kidney failure and instead of years it will be months for her to live! She is still fighting and the vets haven't gave up on here yet. I know it broke her heart tonight when she couldn't come home. I'am still praying and hoping she will make.


Thanks for the update. Been waiting on it all day. Come on girl!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I hope you get her home soon bro. Prayers for her full recovery.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

So very sorry for what you and your family are going through! Sending up another prayer for her tonight!


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Sending up one now!


----------



## Gun&Bow (Aug 12, 2005)

Hang in there partner. Prayer's have been sent for Lacie. I know it's hard and $$ but from the time you first got, they start living inside of you. So its all worth it.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Update-Well I got to pick my baby up last night and bring her home. She was excited to come home and enjoyed the car ride home with her head out the window. We are just happy to have her home. I know she is happy to be home her attitude has changed tremendous. We just got done playing ball. My wife and I are so happy to have her home I told lacie she can sleep in the bed tonight and well sleep on the floor!
Now for some strange things from the vet's office. Her lepto test came back negative she does not have the disease!!! Now the vet does not know what caused all this! She is leaning towards her kidney's. She has one small kidney and one normal kidney as her kidneys are begining to fail! I have heard of other dogs having kidney problems and living fine and I mean people can live with one kidney so why couldn't she? The vet is wanting to continue her on iv fluids from home. At this point I'am just confused about everything. This dog is acting like her normal self and is even looking better. If anyone has any advice or experience on this I would appreciate any help, advice, insight, knowledge. Here are a couple of pics from last night!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

So glad to hear she is home. Best wishes that this does not recur.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW, Way to go Lacie!!! OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news that she is home. In the first pic she looks tired. In the second pic I see lots of joy. God still answers prayers.
RT


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Great news! Get well soon Lacie!


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Hope the good news keeps coming! Prayers sent!


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, I'm glad she is looking better, and got to come home...I hope they can figure the rest out. You may consider letting a more specialized vet take a look at her case.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

At least she looks happy! She'll pull through I have a good feeling about it.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

For kidney issues you usually start a low-protein diet to reduce the load on the kidneys. Fluids can help flush the system and clean it a bit but are not the same long-term as dialysis. They can also have side effects.

Can't help any more as when we had dogs with kidney issues it was either due to some other cause to be treated or part of a bigger problem (geriatric multiple organ failure for one of our older dogs).

Good luck for you both.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Glad she is home, what good looking pup! Might be time for a visit to Gulf Coast and get their opnion.


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

Did she get any shots (vaccinations) previous 3 weeks before this happened?


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

No she was in perfect health.


----------



## mansfieldcrazy32 (Jun 27, 2007)

my lab Dixie and I have sent our prayers up


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

When I lost my retriever it took 3 years to figure out he was having allergic reaction to rabies shot. the vet treated for kidney infection and one vet said cancer. If only I would have known. We only figured out when took to A&M on the third year, by this time it he was older and every year was worse on him. Every time he was given vaccine it took a week later to have reaction. Just a heads up to you when you take for annual shots. Texas law now says every 3 years on rabies vaccine. Some vets still say to vaccinate annually, hopefully not for the money. glad to hear she is better. You might want to contact A&M.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

TDS-I have been following this thread daily because like Lacie, my lab Lola means the world to me. I pray with all my heart that something positive happens soon and the cause of Lacie's health issues become clear. Keep the faith and do everything you can for her. PM me if you need someone to talk to for support.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Just walked outside and hugged my two blacks and sent prayers Lacie's way. Hang in there Lacie! Trapper and Annie are pulling for you!


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

Prayers sent for Lacie and your family. Keep fighting and end enjoy every second you get to spend with her!


----------



## Gun&Bow (Aug 12, 2005)

*Alright Lacie!!*

I agree with KT low-protein diet if her kidney's are the subject. I'd see another VET to confirm. Bless you guys for not giving up on her and everyone else who sent prayers. That's your girl Lacie!! Welcome home Lacie.

I never post, as you can see but, I just had to after your posts, I can just imagine what you and Lacie went through.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

As the saga continues. Got back from the vet today. Her urine cultures came in today & shows that Lacie has a very bad urinary tract infection. This strain some type that is resistant to almost all meds except for a few which we are trying. That worked its way to affect her kidneys! She could still have kidney failure but at this point b/c of the urinary infection its hard to tell how her kidneys will repsond. Finaly some good news all of her blood levels are good she produced over 12,000 red blood cells so she is no longer anemic! Her bu & creatin levels did increase but the vet said this could be b/c of the infection!
Now I want to ask ya'lls opinion on something. Do you think the vet should refund some of the money that I have spent? The whole time all the vet said is she has lepto lepto lepto well she didn't have it. I know I can't recoup any money from the hospital b/c they did just what they were instructed to do by the vet.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Good news about Lacie, hope she finally gets well. As far as the money back from the vet, IMO, if there is a truly definitive test that would tell him yes or no to the Lepto and he now says she doesn't, then I would certainly have a talk. But most of the time, the tests aren't that exact, so he did what he thought best. I guess my gut would tell me whether he was scamming or not. If I felt like he was, then we would definitely talk.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

I do believe I'd be findin me a new vet. Can't trust this one anymore.
Way to Lacie , Glad your home. Still praying.


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

*Kidney issues*

I had a dalmation that had chronic kidney stones and other issues. He would go through days were he just looked and acted miserable. We even had to have his stones removed surgically twice. The Vet put him on a special food that I believe was science diet UD. That seemed to help a lot and he did not have as many issues after that. You might ask about the diet, that seemed to help our dog better than Meds. FYI....10yrs ago it was about $40.00 for a 30lb bag

hope all goes well


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

TxDuSlayer said:


> As the saga continues. Got back from the vet today. Her urine cultures came in today & shows that Lacie has a very bad urinary tract infection. This strain some type that is resistant to almost all meds except for a few which we are trying. That worked its way to affect her kidneys! She could still have kidney failure but at this point b/c of the urinary infection its hard to tell how her kidneys will repsond. Finaly some good news all of her blood levels are good she produced over 12,000 red blood cells so she is no longer anemic! Her bu & creatin levels did increase but the vet said this could be b/c of the infection!
> Now I want to ask ya'lls opinion on something. Do you think the vet should refund some of the money that I have spent? The whole time all the vet said is she has lepto lepto lepto well she didn't have it. I know I can't recoup any money from the hospital b/c they did just what they were instructed to do by the vet.


Man, that's a hard call. Veterinary medicine is tough, sometimes it can quack, be yellow, have a bill, and still not be a duck. I'm sure the diagnoses was in good faith, and what he really judged the problem to be with the information and symptoms he had at hand. I guess you could ask, but I doubt you will get much consideration.


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

Been following this thread and I feel for you brother, my little yellow female means the world to me. It may not have been possible in your situation but a second opinion on something so serious is always a good idea. Prayers sent!


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

Have been following this thread since gitgo. Hope and prayers have been with all of you. All the best!


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Prayers sent her way!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Well thought I'd let you guys know Lacie seems to be doing okay for now! All of her blood levels are looking good. Her creatin & Bu levels are coming down but are still high, the vet has never seen a dog live with these levels!! So ole Lacie kinda has em scratchen there heads right now! But she is going to have kidney damage which will ultimately affect her! The vet is saying she should have several good years left!! I just hope she is right. Anyways I can't thank you guys & gals enough for all your support, prayers, & advice!


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

There are a lot of us on here that know just how you feel about her, and how helpless you feel when something like that goes down. I'm really glad that things are going in the right direction now, and have faith that she will keep them scratching their heads while she lives a full life with you and your family.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks to YOU for keeping us all posted like you have. Give Lacie a big hug from me and Lola and know that we really hope things continue to improve.

Regarding your question about a refund.......IMO I think that would be a stretch.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

A couple years ago a friend's black lab got sick and he spent over $4K at vets and emergency clinics. They did all kinds of labwork and tests on her and never came up with a definitive answer on what was causing it. Luckily she made it through and is fine now.
It's not like he could really afford the $4K but what are you gonna do, they're a part of the family.

FYI - I work in the laboratory business....those CBCs and other simple chemistry tests that they run that they charge you $90 for.....cost them about $1.50 to run. It's crazy. 

Anyway, I'm really glad to hear your pup is doing better. Like others I've been following this thread with my fingers crossed.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Tough doggy you got there....GREAT to hear that she's doing better!!!!!!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

She is a real trooper, hope everything continues going well for us.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

TxDuSlayer said:


> She is a real trooper, hope everything continues going well for us.


 Prayers sent.


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

Hope she gets better. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

Most assuredly praying for her...and you and your wife!!!!!!!!


----------

